# Get your corals off the sand



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I personally don't like anything on the substrait so I build pedistals out of PVC covered in cement.
This one is about 6" high and was built to house a gonopora. In a few weeks some coraling will grow on it and you will not be able to tell it from Real rocks. Actually, some of it is real.
I got the gonopora up on it's new pedistal









Here is the thing in the building process









And here it is on the sand.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

nice post  i got a really nice idea from this for some zoas.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul youhave done it again.

thanks


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I build all of my rocks like that. It is practically free and kind of fun.
All of my rockwors is off the gravel on pedistals of this "rock"
Here is a piece under construction and the algae covered finished piece.









Can you tell which are the home made rocks? I can't, as some of them are many years old.

I know that green "S" shaped piece toward the right and top of the tank is the same piece in the picture I posted above










Here is a close up of that bottle in the center of the picture on the bottom, also home made.

Looks like Columbus dropped it off his ship, doesn't it? It is not that old


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> I build all of my rocks like that. It is practically free and kind of fun.
> All of my rockwors is off the gravel on pedistals of this "rock"
> Here is a piece under construction and the algae covered finished piece.
> 
> ...



Awesome.

Next thing you will be telling us you use asphalt also. *J/D*


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Next thing you will be telling us you use asphalt also.


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH Thats a big secret


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you really expect anyone to believe you make your own live rock and use asphalt for substrate? Everyone knows you can't do that. I suppose you use an under gravel filter, natural seawater and encourage the growth of algae as well...


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> Do you really expect anyone to believe you make your own live rock and use asphalt for substrate? Everyone knows you can't do that. I suppose you use an under gravel filter, natural seawater and encourage the growth of algae as well...


Thats Absurd


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Thats Absurd



sounds almost like a beaslbob tank *o2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

and everyone knows about beaslbob


----------

